# Making the switch from Nook



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a former Kindle owner returning from Nook to Kindle. I had the K2 a few years ago and broke it (sat on it at the pool). A friend of mine bought a Nook and I was intrigued, so I replaced my Kindle and for the last few years I've been reading on Nooks. 

My latest Nook is the Simple Touch with Glow Light. My husband has the ST without the light and mentioned he would like one with a light. So, being the thoughtful wife I am, I offered him mine :-D. My ulterior motive, of course, was to get a Kindle. I was ready for something new anyway. I had been looking at the PW2 and loving some of the features, so I pre-ordered it along with a purple case.

Have any of you switched from Nook to Kindle? It looks like the light is better than the ST. I especially like that you can send library books right to the Kindle where as with the Nook I had to use a PC to transfer them. The time left to read is also something I'm looking forward to as I have an obsession with finishing a chapter when I stop reading, so it would be nice to know how much I have left to go without having to page forward and back. I also like the auto on feature when using a case that supports it and the fact that the light is always on. I always use the light on my Nook because it brightens up the page and it's just an extra step I have to take after turning it on and unlocking it.

Since Kindle was my first dedicated ereader, it kinda feels like coming home. I am hoping the PW2 is better than the NST. I'm really excited to try the new features!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never owned a nook, sorry.  When I was first looking at eReaders, the only real alternative was the Sony which wasn't nearly as good as the 1st gen kindle.  What really sold me was the wireless downloading -- at that time you had to transfer books to the sony via USB.  Mind you, this was 5 years ago. The Sony, arguably, had a slicker design to it, but, still. 

The nook came out after I'd already joined the Kindle bandwagon.  Since then I've looked at other readers but never seen anything that inclined me to jump off and try something else. I expect at this point, it comes down to personal preference.

Both stores are large enough that, unless you're preferred reading material is pretty esoteric, there will be plenty of content available.  

I've experienced excellent customer service from Amazon; I've never heard anecdotes of any better than satisfactory customer service from the nook people.  In fact, I've heard real complaints about their scheme for DRM -- tied to a credit card which makes it a real pain if you want  or need to change the one on the account for any reason.  But that was early on and could have changed. 

With kindle you definitely get 30 days to return the device if it doesn't work and all they charge you is return shipping.  Or, if the device is defective (a lot of folks weren't happy with the screen lighting on some of the early-shipment PW's last year) they'll replace it as many times as you ask until you get one you like.  AND, they send the new one out right away so you can compare and you just have to send the bad one back within 30 days.  They do the same thing if something breaks even after the 30 days.  AND if it breaks -- or you break it -- even when the warranty is well up, Amazon will generally offer a discount on a new or refurbished device.  (If you still have that K2, you should ask them about it.  )

If you buy a book by accident, you can return it within 7 days, no questions asked.  Theoretically, if you read fast, you could return it even after reading it -- that would be wrong, of course, but I've no doubt it's done.  I do think Amazon monitor accounts and that sort of pattern -- buy a book, return it on day 6, buy a book, return it on day 6, etc. -- would be flagged and a warning would be given.  As I understand it, if you bought it for nook, even if it turns out to be unreadable due to formatting, content, editing, whatever; or you clicked by accident and don't even want it, you're stuck with it.  And of course Amazon offers a sample feature -- not sure if nook has that or not.

I played with some nooks in the store one time -- this was when the first simple touch was released.  It didn't feel particularly intuitive -- though I could certainly have learned how to use it. I'm not sure how much was me being so used to kindle and how much was not-completely-logical steps to do things. Some functions seemed to take a lot more steps than similar things take on Kindle. 

Nook is clearly more 'customizable' in that there are more font style choices.  That's not really important to me, though -- I've found one that I think works great on kindle so I don't need any others.

Kindle has Text to Speech on some books -- if you have a model with sound.  But at this time the only eInk model that has sound is the DX which is larger and more expensive.  The Fires all do, however.  I don't really care about that feature, but some people really want it to be there and are disappointed with the newest line of kindles for that reason.

Note that, without manipulating DRM in a way that is undoubtedly against the Terms of Service, you can't, generally, read nook books on kindles or vice versa. I have a substantial library at Amazon so nook or kobo or whatever would have to offer something pretty amazing, at this point, to get me to switch.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Some library books can be transferred wirelessly, but others require a USB cord. It depends on the publisher. I can't recall why some publishers require USB - anyone know? When browsing the library, I think it does tell you beforehand which books require USB.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Some library books can be transferred wirelessly, but others require a USB cord. It depends on the publisher. I can't recall why some publishers require USB - anyone know? When browsing the library, I think it does tell you beforehand which books require USB.


This is both correct and not.

Some publishers had a problem with the wireless thing. Thought it made it easier to copy or something? It never made sense to me.

BUT. . . in fact, even if it _says_ you have to do it with a wire, you can get around that.

If it works as designed, you borrow the book, get kicked to Amazon where you get a link to download it and it's sent wirelessly the usual way. It's also, then, available to be sent to any other device via MYK, or pulled in from the device via the Archive.

If it's a paranoid publisher  it'll say download it to your computer and transfer via USB. No quick download link. BUT, it IS in your amazon archive. I don't believe you can _send_ it from Manage Your Kindle, but if you go to your kindle and look in your archive, I believe you can _pull_ it that way.

It's been some time since I borrowed a book that had that restriction, though, so I may have those things reversed. But I know it can be done.  Perhaps someone who is a more regular/frequent library user can offer more insight.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's a paranoid publisher  it'll say download it to your computer and transfer via USB. No quick download link. BUT, it IS in your amazon archive. I don't believe you can _send_ it from Manage Your Kindle, but if you go to your kindle and look in your archive, I believe you can _pull_ it that way.
> 
> It's been some time since I borrowed a book that had that restriction, though, so I may have those things reversed. But I know it can be done.  Perhaps someone who is a more regular/frequent library user can offer more insight.


Yes, it can be done this way. I borrow Kindle e-books from the Public Library on a regular basis and quite a few of them have been "USB-only." I have never had to connect my Kindle or iPad via USB to retrieve the book. I just check it out the normal way, then go into my archives on the device I want to use and download it wirelessly that way.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I really like my Nook Simple Touch, but wish it was Glow.  I think B&N did a really nice job with this eReader.  I have thought about making it my primary reader, but in bed I need the screen raised high and the extra space at the bottom of the Kindle Keyboard provides that. I did think about tracking down the original Nook, but the large font before the really big ones is just a little too small for me.  I really like having my own screensavers on it, I never did have the hack on any of my Kindles.

All that said, I think the Kindle PW2 is going to be awesome!  And being able to send library books straight to the Kindle is a great!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

teralpar said:


> Yes, it can be done this way. I borrow Kindle e-books from the Public Library on a regular basis and quite a few of them have been "USB-only." I have never had to connect my Kindle or iPad via USB to retrieve the book. I just check it out the normal way, then go into my archives on the device I want to use and download it wirelessly that way.


Thanks, Terri -- I though I had it right, but, as I said, it's been some time. It's one extra step, I guess, than the 'right' way, but not a particularly difficult one.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's a paranoid publisher  it'll say download it to your computer and transfer via USB. No quick download link.


And this is where their paranoia really works together with their ignorance to backfire against them. I think the publishers wanted to make it more difficult to get library ebooks, and the claim was that this method was more like having to physically retrieve your book from the library (except now from the computer for ebook loans).

What ends up happening, based on how they designed this to work, is that you have a copy of the loaned book on your computer. It will reside there permanently until you delete it, whereas a direct wifi download to the Kindle will get deleted automatically when the loan period expires.

So their enforced USB-only process almost certainly results in MORE "piracy" (either by accident if you forget to delete the copy on the computer, or otherwise) than less.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

> And this is where their paranoia really works together with their ignorance to backfire against them. I think the publishers wanted to make it more difficult to get library ebooks, and the claim was that this method was more like having to physically retrieve your book from the library (except now from the computer for ebook loans).


I saw that comment to and thought it was one of the dumbest things to ever come out of a publisher's mouth. Since when is it their responsibility to recreate the library experience? I can understand limiting the life of a license to a set number of years because electronic files don't disintegrate. I can understand refusing to sell copies to libraries until the paperback has been released for a year. Already under the "library experience" one is limited to libraries that one is eligible to join and frequently there are waiting lists for popular titles. If publishers want to recreate the "library experience" how about forcing Overdrive to NOT be available on Sundays, after 6 PM on weekdays, and on federal and state holidays? Oh, and can you publishers recreate the experience of having part of page torn out or cuss words written up the margin? That's what we really want as readers, for you to recreate the downside of public library systems.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

LaraAmber said:


> I saw that comment to and thought it was one of the dumbest things to ever come out of a publisher's mouth. Since when is it their responsibility to recreate the library experience? I can understand limiting the life of a license to a set number of years because electronic files don't disintegrate. I can understand refusing to sell copies to libraries until the paperback has been released for a year. Already under the "library experience" one is limited to libraries that one is eligible to join and frequently there are waiting lists for popular titles. If publishers want to recreate the "library experience" how about forcing Overdrive to NOT be available on Sundays, after 6 PM on weekdays, and on federal and state holidays? Oh, and can you publishers recreate the experience of having part of page torn out or cuss words written up the margin? That's what we really want as readers, for you to recreate the downside of public library systems.


hehe 
If I want a library book I just check out the physical copy because (a) I'm fine with holding an actual book in my hands every once in a while; (b) there are very few ebook titles available anyway; and (c) the hurdles they put in the way aren't worth jumping, to me.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 2-year-old basic Kindle, and I picked up a Nook ST (no light) when Radio Shack reduced them to $20.  Like you, I have a PW2 on order.  I think you're really going to enjoy your PW2.  While the Nook is a lovely reader for pure reading, for everything else it's a bit of a pain compared even to my basic Kindle.  It isn't just library books - pretty much everything is easier with the Kindle.  Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> hehe
> If I want a library book I just check out the physical copy because (a) I'm fine with holding an actual book in my hands every once in a while; (b) there are very few ebook titles available anyway; and (c) the hurdles they put in the way aren't worth jumping, to me.


I really don't like reading paper books anymore. I do get library ebooks all the time, though. I don't think it's difficult to get library books. I log on, find a book I want to read, check it out, and then download it using my device from my archive to the device I want to read on.

I grant you that not every book is available as a library book, and many that are have wait lists, but I just put a hold in; I do that most of the time with the desirable paper library books, too, so it's not a whole lot of difference. And I've discovered some good books by taking a look at what IS available immediately.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I really don't like reading paper books anymore. I do get library ebooks all the time, though. I don't think it's difficult to get library books. I log on, find a book I want to read, check it out, and then download it using my device from my archive to the device I want to read on.
> 
> I grant you that not every book is available as a library book, and many that are have wait lists, but I just put a hold in; I do that most of the time with the desirable paper library books, too, so it's not a whole lot of difference. And I've discovered some good books by taking a look at what IS available immediately.
> 
> Betsy


Your library probably has a lot more available than mine does. Last time I checked, my library hardly had any, and a friend who works there told me how expensive they were and that the publishers were limiting the number of checkouts per book to a ridiculously small number (far smaller than the number of checkouts a paper book would last before wearing out). Also, they have fewer "copies" of each ebook (only one or two) so if it's popular, the waiting list to check it out is much longer than for the paper ones. Still, it has been a while since I looked so I should probably check and see if they have more by now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Your library probably has a lot more available than mine does. Last time I checked, my library hardly had any, and a friend who works there told me how expensive they were and that the publishers were limiting the number of checkouts per book to a ridiculously small number (far smaller than the number of checkouts a paper book would last before wearing out). Also, they have fewer "copies" of each ebook (only one or two) so if it's popular, the waiting list to check it out is much longer than for the paper ones. Still, it has been a while since I looked so I should probably check and see if they have more by now.


Yes, I think our library has a pretty good collection, but it's vastly improved over what it was when I first checked, so it's definitely worth looking into.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I think our library has a pretty good collection, but it's vastly improved over what it was when I first checked, so it's definitely worth looking into.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed -- there are more books every time I check, for sure.

ALSO -- there are other libraries that may be available. For example, as a Navy retiree dependent, I have access to the Navy General Library. They've got a very good collection and the wait lists are generally much shorter than my local Arlington County library. I expect there are similar programs for the other military services.

Also, I believe everyone can join the Philadelphia Free Library, though it might not be 'free' if you're not from Pennsylvania.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Dragle said:


> Your library probably has a lot more available than mine does.


I agree with Ann in Arlington (say hi to my parents in Alexandria!) that there are probably other libraries available. Check and see if your state capital library system is open to all state residents and neighboring counties/states may also be open to you.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

LaraAmber said:


> I agree with Ann in Arlington (say hi to my parents in Alexandria!) that there are probably other libraries available. Check and see if your state capital library system is open to all state residents and neighboring counties/states may also be open to you.


Turns out the NYC library is available to anyone who lives in NY state, and/or works or owns property in NY state. I've mentioned it a few times to my aunt, to get her to sign up, but no luck yet. But I've got plenty to read. And my brother works in Philadelphia (lives in a suburb) and so he's got an account there and shares it with me. So, ask your relatives if they'd share an account with you, especially if they live or work in a big city.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I think the crummiest thing publishers have done is limit the # of times an e-book can be checked out to 26. Once you hit 27 you no longer have rights to the e version and must by the hardcover. Makes absolutely NO sense - if a library wanted the hardcover, they would've boughten that version to begin with. So from a library's perspective we're not "buying" the e-book but rather just renting it. Wonder what the legalities are of this as we're using tax payer monies?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I think the crummiest thing publishers have done is limit the # of times an e-book can be checked out to 26. Once you hit 27 you no longer have rights to the e version and must by the hardcover. Makes absolutely NO sense - if a library wanted the hardcover, they would've boughten that version to begin with. So from a library's perspective we're not "buying" the e-book but rather just renting it. Wonder what the legalities are of this as we're using tax payer monies?


Last I heard it was only one publisher had taken that approach, and I don't know whether they've stuck with it. What's worse to me is the publishers who don't make their ebooks available to Overdrive at all (Simon & Schuster and Macmillan).

One bit of good news, though. Penguin is dropping the USB-only requirement for their Kindle library books. Maybe they figured out it didn't actually work.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you buy a book by accident, you can return it within 7 days, no questions asked. Theoretically, if you read fast, you could return it even after reading it -- that would be wrong, of course, but I've no doubt it's done.


Gee, I read a book about every other day (being retired helps). I've only returned 1 book to Amazon because it was defective.

In comparison of their ebook universes, I am into sci fi, and Amazon has a much better and deeper selection of that genre than does the Nook (in my opinion, of course).

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I think the crummiest thing publishers have done is limit the # of times an e-book can be checked out to 26. Once you hit 27 you no longer have rights to the e version and must by the hardcover. Makes absolutely NO sense - if a library wanted the hardcover, they would've boughten that version to begin with. So from a library's perspective we're not "buying" the e-book but rather just renting it. Wonder what the legalities are of this as we're using tax payer monies?


I'm not sure you have that right. Yes, it may be that once a library has bought the license, it's only good for 26 patron borrowings. But I don't think that, after that's happened, they then have to buy the hardcover. In fact, they probably already have it in paper if it's a best seller. My understanding is that they can renew the license for additional borrows once the first number has been reached. Though I suppose a publisher who's pretty shortsighted could refuse to allow that.

Now, one could argue that it's silly, but here's the thinking: Paper books can get damaged even with the most careful usage, and if a library wants to keep that title on their shelves, they are probably going to have to buy new copies now and then. Maybe pretty frequently if it's a popular title. Arguably, what the publishers are looking for is something that keeps the libraries buying the ebook as well. So even though the ebook _never_ wears out, the publisher wants the library to, effectively 're-buy' it. It's part of their income stream.

In the end, it's really not much different. If a library buys a best seller in paper and has to replace it after a year, it's the same as if they buy an ebook copy and have to renew the license the next year. The only difference is when the best seller is no longer being borrowed as often, the library will still have the paper book, but will have to make a decision as to whether or not to KEEP the ebook. On the other hand, if the ebook is good for 26 borrows, well, it's going to last a pretty long time if it's only borrowed a couple of times a year.



stevene9 said:


> Gee, I read a book about every other day (being retired helps). I've only returned 1 book to Amazon because it was defective.
> Steve


I've returned a handful. I recall really bad writing -- incorrect grammar and spelling, run on sentences, etc. Also one that had been OCR'd and no human ever looked at the final output. One time it was not at all as represented in the 'blurb' write up -- I'd even sampled that one. Turns out what was in the sample was all there was -- the rest of the book just took those 5 concepts and restated them in different orders about 20 times. Seriously. 

And I have a friend once who bought a book by accident. He was looking for one with a specific title, thought he found it, but then realized when he got it that it was the wrong book -- he hadn't looked closely at the _author_.  He was very happy when I told him he could just return it as long as it hadn't yet been a week, which it hadn't.


----------



## PaulaIL (Aug 19, 2009)

I have the Nook Tablet and the Kindle Keyboard, and am waiting on my new Paperwhite to arrive this coming week.  I didn't buy the Nook to replace my Kindle, however I have picked up some good nook ebooks from B&N.  I play some games on it, very good! My granddaughter has some games and children's books on it. I use it for internet (wifi) hooks up easily to my in house wireless, and have used it (internet) on a cruise and several other places flawlessly. Of course the internet on cruise was costly, but only used it to check back home, email, etc...that is all. no game playing on my $$   there...LOL

I debated whether to get a Nook or Fire at the time. Decided to get the Nook, I have been happy with it, however limited it is in its functions.  I would get a newer Kindle Fire HD if I needed to get another tablet now, or go with a tablet that I could get both Nook app and Kindle apps on, but I don't need to get another now.  

My Paperwhite 2nd Gen. will be used to give my eyes a break....the KK has such a grayish screen and print blending in too much it was getting harder to read it. Love it for outside in the sun! Will keep it to use as such, but the Paperwhite will be my mainstay to read most everywhere. Can't wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PaulaIL said:


> I would get a newer Kindle Fire HD if I needed to get another tablet now, or go with a tablet that I could get both Nook app and Kindle apps on, but I don't need to get another now.


Note, for the future, that you can install the Nook app on a Kindle Fire; you have to change the settings to allow installation of outside apps, and another Android device to get the app off Google Play and then move it onto a Fire. So, you can consider a Fire in the future. I've got the Nook app on my Fire.

Betsy


----------



## PaulaIL (Aug 19, 2009)

Good to know, Betty, thanks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't even need another Android device - you can get the Nook app from 1mobile.com or getjar.com (go there on your Fire).  I think I got the Nook app from getjar, it was one of the first things I did when I got my first Fire - tried putting an "outside" app on it - and getjar was the first Android app store I saw anything about.  I have the store apps for both on my Fire HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> You don't even need another Android device - you can get the Nook app from 1mobile.com or getjar.com (go there on your Fire). I think I got the Nook app from getjar, it was one of the first things I did when I got my first Fire - tried putting an "outside" app on it - and getjar was the first Android app store I saw anything about. I have the store apps for both on my Fire HD.


Aaah...that's right, thanks for the reminder--that's how I got it. I recommend 1mobile.com over getjar--some Android developers have suggested getjar apps have an increased chance of spyware embedded. I don't know if that's true or not, but I've been going through 1mobile ever since.

Betsy


----------

